
Uber CEO calls for new ebenfits system for gig economy workers - anigbrowl
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/370506-uber-ceo-signs-letter-calling-for-portable-benefits-to-help-gig-workers
======
e_b
Not necessary. Let Uber and Lyft run out of venture capital and start running
their businesses in a P&L world and they'll soon have to adapt to markrt
realities, including establishing a benefits system to keep the people who
work for them today working for them in the future.

~~~
vinniejames
Considering they don't plan to keep any human drivers past the point self
driving cars come out, this feels disingenuous

~~~
toomuchtodo
Neither rideshare company will last long enough to see self driving vehicles
come to fruition.

------
godzillabrennus
I don't see how the government is going to continue letting companies get away
without paying employment taxes on all these workers.

Guess by the time they realize they are losing that revenue the self driving
cards will be here.

------
bstre
Hard to imagine this won't end up looking like a private exchange without
subsidy. Except in this case, the union is involved and would act as the
arbiter of a "dues to benefits" model. I think this perhaps the only way this
could work.

------
legostormtroopr
How did you misspell “benefits” offsetting both non consecutive “e”s
backwards?

~~~
TomMarius
I would write this with one hand on E and the other one on B and N. All it
takes is to get out of sync (and it happens to me fairly often when I sit at
the computer after a longer period, e.g. an hour).

------
andrewjl
New leadership is proving to be adept at messaging all the right things.
Looking forward to see if they're able to go beyond that.

